# Cleaning tough brake dust



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi all I've got an evo 6 which has ap brakes and carbotech pads, love them but the inside of my wheels has 2 lines where the pads are of brake dust that will not budge. The wheels are white so it stands out, I've tried smart wheels, ironx and tardis it did nothing, I did use a clay bar and it helped a bit after 15 mins in one area but there must be a better way to remove it, you can just see the area that's a bit cleaner in the photo,


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Power maxed , wonder wheels the acid one


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

If you have a DA and some old pads, maybe give that a go with some polish/compound if nothing else removes the brake dust.

I can't really think of anything else if you've used strong wheel cleaners and IronX, etc.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Acid based wheel cleaner is what you need.


----------



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok thanks, I was always told to try avoiding acid wheel cleaners, so will try that next, anyone recommend a good wheel sealant to do afterwards to try stop it sticking so much


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

ffrs1444 said:


> Power maxed , wonder wheels the acid one


I'd try Wonder Wheels first out of those two. The Power Maxed stuff didn't touch the pad deposits from my Carbone Lorraine pads.

I haven't tried Wonder Wheels as yet.


----------



## ovoxo (Aug 12, 2013)

I have the same problem on my alloys but getting a refurb now anyway. Best way to stop it happening is to get them sealed up!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

93skjc said:


> Ok thanks, I was always told to try avoiding acid wheel cleaners, so will try that next, anyone recommend a good wheel sealant to do afterwards to try stop it sticking so much


not recommended on some types of wheels but as a one off should be fine. Are they standard paint and clear coat?


----------



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

I ended up using wonder wheels, smart wheels, iron x, and elbow grease and they eventually came off, Tbh the wonder wheels didn't really do much, but it was baked on to the wheel pretty thick


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

This may help as I was in the same situation:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359552&highlight=Coma


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

cossiecol said:


> This may help as I was in the same situation:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359552&highlight=Coma


gotta admit, that stuff looks very impressive


----------



## 93skjc (Nov 6, 2014)

It does look impressive, how much agitation did it take to remove that? And from my photos it's not that clear but the 2 lines of brake dust were baked on and thick, so whatever I used was gonna be a challenge, thanks for advice though might try that next time


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Let it dwell for a minute or two then just a wee bit with the brush then rinse.

It's very aggressive so it's not one I use unless I don't have a choice.


----------

